# what is your fursona



## yungfury (Jun 24, 2016)

I would like to know what your fursona is tell me


----------



## ItzRiley (Jun 25, 2016)

Well here is mine. Im still working on him. 
Name: Riley
I'm planning on giving him a story


----------



## yungfury (Jun 25, 2016)

Mine needs a story to but his name is Ramses the polar bear


----------



## Botticella89 (Jun 25, 2016)

Here's mine. It's a combo of my avatar and a jackal.


----------



## yungfury (Jun 25, 2016)

That's cool what's the name 

And my fursona has changed his name is no longer Ramses its bumpkin bear now what do you think  oh and have a free hug. (hug)


----------



## Botticella89 (Jun 25, 2016)

Don't have a name now for my fursona.

If Bumpkin Bear is your avatar pic, it's cool from where I stand. And thanks for the free hug!


----------



## yungfury (Jun 25, 2016)

My profile picture is temporary until I make one but thanks and  have one more hug for the road. (hug)


----------



## ItzRiley (Jun 25, 2016)

Can I get a hug?


----------



## yungfury (Jun 25, 2016)

ItzRiley said:


> Can I get a hug?


Of course you can!  (Big warm fur suit hug)


----------



## FoxInTheCloset (Jun 25, 2016)

I currently have mine being drawn up by an artist (I don't have any skills of my own derp)
Still incomplete  but should be done sometime soon, hopefully.
Uber fluffy fox


----------



## yungfury (Jun 25, 2016)

Thats cool looks good I just did my first furrie art it's not my fursona but as I think about I have nuthing in common with polar bears I'm still thinking on it but probably not a polar bear anymore  oh and have a (hug) and a (slobery likc)


----------



## Valisha (Jun 25, 2016)

She is an urban, street smart fennec fox.


----------



## yungfury (Jun 25, 2016)

Wow that art looks super cool


----------



## Valisha (Jun 25, 2016)

yungfury said:


> Wow that art looks super cool


Aw, Thank you very much.


----------



## Beetblood (Jun 25, 2016)

Robbie is a mystery. o:


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jun 25, 2016)

It's a rather unique fox but not the one you see before you.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jun 25, 2016)

Here it is.
[ EDIT NOTE ]: Replaced with a better drawing


----------



## FoxInTheCloset (Jun 25, 2016)

Mr. Fox said:


> It's a rather unique fox but not the one you see before you.


Lemme guess.  Horned, long furred sparkle fox with 27 unique colours and markings


----------



## TidesofFate (Jun 25, 2016)

I don't have anything, but my spirit animal is a turkey baster(not really). Does that count?


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 25, 2016)

Jin Lust-Sin : Blacksmith and Kendo-trainer, at your service :3


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jun 26, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Jin Lust-Sin : Blacksmith and Kendo-trainer, at your service :3



 Looks like it could be a Dragon Quest-esque enemy.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 26, 2016)

MadKiyo said:


> Looks like it could be a Dragon Quest-esque enemy.


LOL, more like a boss that would leave quite a mark in his attacks XD

(My son made this summary based on the RPs we've been through, I only asked him what he thought about me )


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jun 26, 2016)

FoxInTheCloset said:


> Lemme guess.  Horned, long furred sparkle fox with 27 unique colours and markings


nope


----------



## FoxInTheCloset (Jun 26, 2016)

Mr. Fox said:


> nope


Welp I gave it my best shot.


----------



## FlannelFox (Jun 26, 2016)

I haven't got a lot of artwork associated with my sona yet, currently just a WIP in my scraps of him meditating. 
Here's what I've got so far:
He's a maned wolf, more animal like - digitigrade, no head floof. He was previously an R&D prototype fabricator for a robotics firm, he now lives off grid under the radar, building what he needs to survive in a post-armageddon setting. His home is in the mountains overlooking a town where he goes to get supplies and occasionally play vigilante. There's more to it~
It's maybe tacky and a little overdone but I want to use the scenario to practice comic art during the coming months & I think it'll make for some decent stories.


----------



## Prostapheresys (Jun 27, 2016)

My sona is an anthro dragon that I like to call "the alchemical dragon" since he has the magical ability to alter and modify any object he touches (which comes from the fact that I really like chemistry and fantasy XP)
I would like to show a picture of how he looks exactly but I lack good drawing skills... however I wrote a full description about him in a post on my FurAffinity account, here is a link if you're curious: www.furaffinity.net: Prostapheresys: character informations by prostap


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jun 28, 2016)

My main one is a red fox named Dearg and I have a second one named Giresse who is a mongolian red fancy breed mouse.  Dearg is an electronic music producer, a scientist and has an interest in flying bi-planes.  He is kind of a grumpus, but very friendly at times. One day, Dearg was conducting an experiment of some sort and he lost his left eye as a result, it's now robotic, hence the eye cross design.   Giresse is a bit of an odd duck. I'm still working on the back story for him.


----------



## RessQ (Jun 29, 2016)

emile the oriental shorthair cat. they're an androgynous herm and theyre very french because the aesthetic is hot to me.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 29, 2016)

RessQ said:


> emile the oriental shorthair cat. they're an androgynous herm and theyre very french because the aesthetic is hot to me.


The mustache is *so real*


----------



## Strangeguy32000 (Jun 29, 2016)

Dack Remus Applewold (or just 'Dack') is a red fox with bright orange and purple fur, and a purple pseudo-Mohawk (tufts of hair just seem to be centered down the middle of his head. It isn't _technically _a Mohawk since the tufts aren't of uniform length and have noticeable gaps between them).
He's a bartender. Used to spin signs for a grocery store, but he quit that job when he was offered his current position.
He's got natural fox stealth (odd perception filter all foxes seem to possess that doesn't make him invisible, per se, but you won't see him unless you're looking right at him. For example, his mother once lost him in a crowd of pandas at a fair), and ridiculous agility (able to keep three liquor bottles airborne while mixing drinks).


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 29, 2016)

Am I the only kangaroo around here ? :3


----------



## Coffee Lion (Jun 29, 2016)

I actually have three of 'em, but my primary one is Coffee Lion. 





A compulsive doodler and extreme worrier that sucks down caffeinated drinks like life juice. 
My other two are a black cat named C. B. Pepo, and another lion named Xandra, who I have yet to draw.


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Jun 29, 2016)

Bronze dragon cyborg. Answers to Liam.


----------



## Dark Leche (Jul 2, 2016)

This is my fursona....her names Victoria


----------



## yungfury (Jul 2, 2016)

Dark Leche said:


> This is my fursona....her names Victoria


She looks really cool I like the colors have a hug (hug)


----------



## Dark Leche (Jul 2, 2016)

yungfury said:


> She looks really cool I like the colors have a hug (hug)


Thank you <3 she was a adoptable I won


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 2, 2016)

yungfury said:


> She looks really cool I like the colors have a hug (hug)


Can I get a hug too :3


----------



## yungfury (Jul 2, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Can I get a hug too :3


Yeah you can get a hug (big fur suit hug)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 2, 2016)

yungfury said:


> Yeah you can get a hug (big fur suit hug)


Kangaroo me loves huggies < 3


----------



## DravenDonovan (Jul 3, 2016)

After finally deciding on one after YEARS, mine will be a Silver Tabby Maine Coon, Martial Art Fighting, pussy cat :3 MEOW!  Hope to eventually have him drawn.  Posted a rather long description in the Art Sales & Autions tab in hopes of finding someone to help me out xD


----------



## FoxInTheCloset (Jul 3, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


> After finally deciding on one after YEARS, mine will be a Silver Tabby Maine Coon, Martial Art Fighting, pussy cat :3 MEOW!  Hope to eventually have him drawn.  Posted a rather long description in the Art Sales & Autions tab in hopes of finding someone to help me out xD


I can't wait to see it


----------



## DravenDonovan (Jul 3, 2016)

FoxInTheCloset said:


> I can't wait to see it


Haha me either xD


----------



## yungfury (Jul 3, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


> After finally deciding on one after YEARS, mine will be a Silver Tabby Maine Coon, Martial Art Fighting, pussy cat :3 MEOW!  Hope to eventually have him drawn.  Posted a rather long description in the Art Sales & Autions tab in hopes of finding someone to help me out xD


Sounds pretty dang sweet


----------



## DravenDonovan (Jul 3, 2016)

yungfury said:


> Sounds pretty dang sweet


I'm excited to make him a reality :3 Unfortunally I lack the cash this month to pay to have him drawn :< Gotta pay poopy car taxes this month, so that'll take most of my free money.


----------



## yungfury (Jul 3, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


> I'm excited to make him a reality :3 Unfortunally I lack the cash this month to pay to have him drawn :< Gotta pay poopy car taxes this month, so that'll take most of my free money.


 Dam well it's just building more and more suspense and then when you finally get it it will feel amazing  have a hug maybe that will help (hug)


----------



## Kayl (Jul 3, 2016)

Well, I'm looking for an artist so I can commission mine. Here goes:
Name: Kayl Surmin
Species: Fluff bat
Age:20
Notable features: Big juicy butt, fluffy collar of fluffiness, arm wings((e621.net: #878520: shorty-antics-27  kinda like such)) large equine 'parts', fluffy ears. At work he only wears the pants, and an apron, as wearing normal shirts prove quite difficult, otherwise he he wears 'booty shorts' and nothing else
Traits:Blind AF((wears a cool blindfold)) ,has rips and tears in his wings so he cant exactly fly, but he can still glide. 
Personality: Suggestive at times, playful at others, though pretty mischievous.
Occupation: Works as a waiter at a diner
Gender: Obviously male
Orientation: Bisexual 
((no real story as of yet, plan to develop it all when i Rp with him and such))


----------



## DravenDonovan (Jul 3, 2016)

yungfury said:


> Dam well it's just building more and more suspense and then when you finally get it it will feel amazing  have a hug maybe that will help (hug)


Aye! *Hugs back!*


----------



## yungfury (Jul 3, 2016)

Kayl said:


> Well, I'm looking for an artist so I can commission mine. Here goes:
> Name: Kayl Surmin
> Species: Fluff bat
> Age:20
> ...


 I like all the fluffynis that you talk of hopefully I'll get to see him one day well have a hug (hug)


----------



## Kayl (Jul 3, 2016)

Yeah, hopefully i can find an artist to do him >.> (Huggles)


----------



## FoxInTheCloset (Jul 3, 2016)

Kayl said:


> Yeah, hopefully i can find an artist to do him >.> (Huggles)


If you put a post in the art section you might be able to find someone that will draw it for you. But more than likely you will need to commission it unless someone is feeling really generous.


----------



## Kayl (Jul 3, 2016)

i'm not afraid to spend some money, thing is  don't know who to get it from to begin with


----------



## DravenDonovan (Jul 3, 2016)

Kayl said:


> i'm not afraid to spend some money, thing is  don't know who to get it from to begin with


Well post the info in the Art section and people will send you examples of their art.  State how much you're willing to pay, too, and you can have a list of people to choose from :3


----------



## FoxInTheCloset (Jul 3, 2016)

Kayl said:


> i'm not afraid to spend some money, thing is  don't know who to get it from to begin with


Just make a post in the art sales section saying you are hiring for a ref sheet. People will most likely post examples of their art. Pick based off the quality and artistic style you like. You have a good desciption so tbat will help you plenty.


----------



## um_pineapplez (Jul 4, 2016)

I have him drawn out, but I don't know how to upload notebook drawings, seeing as the scanner's broken (I think)


----------



## Rust (Jul 4, 2016)

My fursona is a cat named CharChar.


----------



## Kayl (Jul 4, 2016)

Not sure if i posted in the righ place , but forums.furaffinity.net: Art Exchange & Trades


----------



## yungfury (Jul 4, 2016)

Rust said:


> My fursona is a cat named CharChar.


It looks really nice and fluffy so sweet (hug)


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jul 4, 2016)

_*Behold my fursona and ya'll finna be jelly as fuck
*_


----------



## yungfury (Jul 4, 2016)

Sergei Nóhomo said:


> _*Behold my fursona and ya'll finna be jelly as fuck
> *_


Looks like he don't play around shit


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jul 4, 2016)

yungfury said:


> Looks like he don't play around shit



Am real fursona not bot true legit person okay


----------



## DravenDonovan (Jul 4, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> I have him drawn out, but I don't know how to upload notebook drawings, seeing as the scanner's broken (I think)


Gotta phone that can take pictures?  Can take a picture than send it to your email so you can get it on your computer.  T'is what I do.


----------



## um_pineapplez (Jul 4, 2016)

Nnnnnnnope. I don't even have a smartphone.


----------



## CoppeRy (Jul 4, 2016)

Ah yes.
The goat. 
Named Buco.


----------



## DravenDonovan (Jul 4, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> Nnnnnnnope. I don't even have a smartphone.


Well I dunno then :x Unless you know someone who does have a picture phone, who's willing to help a pal out.


----------



## FoxInTheCloset (Jul 4, 2016)

Kayl said:


> Not sure if i posted in the righ place , but forums.furaffinity.net: Art Exchange & Trades


I would suggest putting it in the "Art Sales and Auctions" area.


----------



## 10degree (Jul 5, 2016)

Hellhound named Ketsueki Montrakami. Im working out the name a bit more. Im probably going to go Chinese but the thing is everything is harder to say in Chinese.


----------



## cyborgdeer (Jul 5, 2016)

Coffee Lion said:


> I actually have three of 'em, but my primary one is Coffee Lion.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your art is just so AWESOME. xD


----------



## Kayl (Jul 5, 2016)

Well, i got my fursona drawn up, buuuttt its NSfW :l


----------



## FoxInTheCloset (Jul 6, 2016)

Huzzah, after a long waiting period I finally have mine done!
A big fluffy arctic(ish) fox named Boxxy.


----------



## drawain (Jul 6, 2016)

Cool fluffy style. Was it done by you or can you link me the artist?


I only have a old version of my sona. The changes are not that big, e. g. getting rid of the tail fluff and adjusting colors and the hair a bit, so I did not bother to make a new ref so far.


----------



## JakeCWolf (Jul 6, 2016)

Lestia has been my fursona for a few years now, I've grown more attached to her then my old fursona more and more as time has gone on. My old fursona was male white wolf with yellow eyes, while Lestia is a hermaphroditic blue and white husky. Her origin is more of a story, when I played my first character in Corruption of Champions I had no idea what she would become, and I needed a name, at the time Pony Ask Blogs where all the rage, one of my favorites then (and still now) is Ask Princess Mo*lestia*. Pretty sure you can see what I did, dropped the Mo and used it for my character's name.

Lestia ended up becoming what you see above, but I didn't get really attached to the character until I started playing Second Life, introduced by a gaming friend and fellow furry. I need a fursona so choose Lestia, she evolved from there into the character she is today. I've become a lot more comfortable with liking herms openly since then, and honestly looking back it's silly how shy about I was, I mean herms are so common in furry fandom if you trip over a dick at a hyper party, 9 times out of ten it belongs to herm of some variety.

Anyhow that's my fursona, if you  are wondering how the cute fox is in the pic with me, that's Aria Kuroi, my fawksy love and mate. <3


----------



## Coffee Lion (Jul 9, 2016)

cyborgdeer said:


> Your art is just so AWESOME. xD


Aw, thanks. :'D


----------



## cyborgdeer (Jul 16, 2016)

Coffee Lion said:


> Aw, thanks. :'D


No prob


----------



## ZacAttackk (Jul 16, 2016)

My old sona used to be an orange fire dragon named Blaze. My new fursona is a drotter (dragon-otter hybrid ). His name is Jaye Atheron, he's 6'1" tall, and when stretching out fully his wings span over 12 foot in diameter. With being part-dragon, he has various physical influences, such as having multiple small horns, plating, more pointy ears, the obvious wings, as well as an array of spines trailing down his neck and back. He has small claw-like finger nails and webbed fingers. Despite looking more masculine, he is more lighthearted and innocent on the outside, and dislikes making anybody upset.

(Sorry for stealing the entire webpage)


----------



## Ark Celosar (Jul 16, 2016)

My fursona has been the same for years now, a Silver Fox named Ark Celosar. He tends to work as a bouncer/security guard at night while attending college during the day, all trying to help support his little brother Gabriel. One thing I consider unique (at least I think it is) about him is that while he's certainly no stranger with having "fun" with other people, he's also the kinda guy who tends to get the unlucky job of making sure other people are doing their own thing. Like at best, he's the guy that keeps unwanted out or boots out those who go too far. At worst, the janitor didn't show up that day and he gets the unlucky job of mopping up. Ark's basically the kinda guy who feels like he's always in the background and wishes he stood out more for what he does. At least in his attempts.

He's a competent fighter, but unless he's in any kind of competition with serious rules, he will NEVER fight fair. He's the guy that goes for the kidney shots, the face punches, the nut kicks, the hidden pepper spray/taser etc. He's confident in his abilities, but that doesn't mean he's stupid and would risk going to the hospital just for what people would count as "not fighting dirty."

He's also got a bit of sarcastic streak to him as his latest picture shows, being handed a Fake ID and ready to call this guy out in front of everyone.






Fun Fact: The artist Recurrent was the one who came up with the idea of putting the name on the ID as "McYiffin".


----------



## TuchimuchiYoshi (Jul 16, 2016)

www.furaffinity.net: + Care To Join? + by TuchimuchiYoshi

Rockin' a Wallaby. Honestly, he looks exactly like me, facial hair, hats and all. HAHA!! X3


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jul 16, 2016)

TuchimuchiYoshi said:


> www.furaffinity.net: + Care To Join? + by TuchimuchiYoshi
> 
> Rockin' a Wallaby. Honestly, he looks exactly like me, facial hair, hats and all. HAHA!! X3



That style with those eyes

I fucking love it


----------



## ithedragonfurr (Jul 16, 2016)

Mine's a cyber-fox named 404! I don't have any art of him yet, but I'm experimenting with rough sketches to see what design I like for him best, as he's still in development. His full bio is on my profile page!


----------



## DravenDonovan (Jul 17, 2016)

My Fursona now has a form!  Woot.  This took to long..


----------



## FoxInTheCloset (Jul 17, 2016)

@DravenDonovan Huzzah! Finally 
Looks good so far.


----------



## DravenDonovan (Jul 17, 2016)

FoxInTheCloset said:


> @DravenDonovan Huzzah! Finally
> Looks good so far.


Thanks :3 I drew it :x


----------



## FoxInTheCloset (Jul 17, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


> Thanks :3 I drew it :x


Damn, you are pretty good sir :3


----------



## DravenDonovan (Jul 17, 2016)

FoxInTheCloset said:


> Damn, you are pretty good sir :3


Haha thanks.  I don't got the patients for it though :x Took me 5 hours just to do this.


----------



## ParamountYak (Jul 17, 2016)

My Fursona is my Avatar. I had an image in mind, and I went out to find a few artists to help offer variants.  I found three, two flaked out and returned my money (never had issues with commissions like that before), and I was given this picture right here.  

I love bovines- horns and hooves in particular- but I wanted to do something a little different. and all around the Paramount lot in LA there were signs saying "Lost Yak." Hence, Paramount Yak.


----------



## shapeless0ne (Jul 18, 2016)

me? my fursona is a big old dragon. ^.=.^


----------



## DravenDonovan (Jul 19, 2016)

woo, I colored him!  I suck at coloring xD But this is a general idea of what he looks like with markings and colors.


----------



## shapeless0ne (Jul 25, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


> woo, I colored him!  I suck at coloring xD But this is a general idea of what he looks like with markings and colors.


cute, i love his markings and colors. also might I add that I can see you did this with traditional colored pencils, which is not something most furs are able to do. all and all I think you did a good job.  anyway I also have a lion fursona but i don't have any pictures of his yet. :3


----------



## Rheumatism (Jul 25, 2016)

I am a bush.


----------



## Synthex (Jul 25, 2016)

This is Synthex, a genetic experiment gone wrong (or right?) They're a herm cat/bat hybrid. The glasses are actually computer glasses, they can see just fine.


----------



## DravenDonovan (Jul 25, 2016)

shapeless0ne said:


> cute, i love his markings and colors. also might I add that I can see you did this with traditional colored pencils, which is not something most furs are able to do. all and all I think you did a good job.  anyway I also have a lion fursona but i don't have any pictures of his yet. :3


Thanks :3 I prefer to color traditionally.  Cleaning up the Lineart to color it that way is a pain xD
Only problem I've run into with traditional art, is sometimes it doesn't portray the right colors to someone else with a different computer contrast setting.
I've had someone color a characters hair light brown when it was supposed to be a dark gray once haha

Either that, or they were color blind.. I had it written in text, but evidently a lot of artists don't read that.


----------



## DisconnectedYT (Jul 25, 2016)

And here we have Disco the Dickhead >w<
Name: Disco 
Age: 14
Orientation: HAH GEEEEY
Like: Gaming, Music, Food Owo
Dislikes: Haters 

There is more but im to lazy to write it all :3


----------



## GoldenDruid (Jul 25, 2016)

Here is me.  Shapeshifting cat thing :3  Still working on finishing this this refsheet.


----------



## shapeless0ne (Jul 26, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


> Thanks :3 I prefer to color traditionally.  Cleaning up the Lineart to color it that way is a pain xD
> Only problem I've run into with traditional art, is sometimes it doesn't portray the right colors to someone else with a different computer contrast setting.
> I've had someone color a characters hair light brown when it was supposed to be a dark gray once haha
> 
> Either that, or they were color blind.. I had it written in text, but evidently a lot of artists don't read that.


lol, they might have been color blind..... but it might be my computers settings. another issue I've seen with traditional line art being a pencil head like myself is sometimes when I'll go to scan my art it'll fade my lines a little, which can ruin my artwork in the right circumstances.


----------



## shapeless0ne (Jul 26, 2016)

if i can ever get my lazy buns to finish sketching my lion, I'd post it here x3


----------



## DravenDonovan (Jul 26, 2016)

shapeless0ne said:


> lol, they might have been color blind..... but it might be my computers settings. another issue I've seen with traditional line art being a pencil head like myself is sometimes when I'll go to scan my art it'll fade my lines a little, which can ruin my artwork in the right circumstances.


Oh I know it.  I have that issue myself, a lot of the time xD A scanned piece rarely ever looks as good as the original.


----------



## semater (Jul 26, 2016)

Name: Robert Silvermyst
Gender: Male
Species: Wolven (name of anthro wolf race in my created world of Alteria) / Mortal Archangel
Job: High King of the continent of Furgasta
Powers: Flight, innate divine magic (Stronger than high level Clerics, due to divine infused lineage)
Weapon: The Wolfspirit Blade, a sword forged from metal created by Amun-Ra Himself. It is reforged upon each succession of the Silvermyst bloodline, infusing a portion of a Silvermyst's soul into the blade each time in order to harmonize blade to its wielder. Doing this will unlock its full potential. The sword is capable of slaying a demon in both body and soul. It can also be used to purge demonic energy from a willing demon, turning them into a true mortal, a technique Robert himself developed during the events of the Demon War. There is a special enchantment on the sword. If anyone who is not of the Silvermyst bloodline tries to use it, it will siphon away the wielder's life energy and could outright kill them.
Full story can be found HERE
Info on the world of Alteria can be found HERE


----------



## Inzoreno (Jul 26, 2016)

Mine is Reno Sabatori, the Great Horned Owl:


----------



## shapeless0ne (Jul 27, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


> Oh I know it.  I have that issue myself, a lot of the time xD A scanned piece rarely ever looks as good as the original.


that might be why I don't see much traditional art lol. x3
nice owl btw


----------



## Generalguy64 (Jul 27, 2016)

Fresh, the poorly drawn fox. Working on coloring him now.


----------



## Swizzle Valcar (Jul 28, 2016)

Generalguy64 said:


> Fresh, the poorly drawn fox. Working on coloring him now.


Hey, I remember you drawing that!


----------



## Swizzle Valcar (Jul 28, 2016)

This is my fursona:


----------



## Generalguy64 (Jul 28, 2016)

Generalguy64 said:


> Fresh, the poorly drawn fox. Working on coloring him now.



EDIT: Now in poorly done color!


----------



## Rust (Jul 28, 2016)

My fursona CharChar the male serval.


----------

